# Any General Pacman Frog Care?



## Chickalo

So I might've impulse bought a pacman frog.

I have watched a couple videos in the past, and doing some research now I think the majority of stuff that's needed. However, a lot of the websites varied in care. So why not ask a bunch of strangers online? I'm sure it'll work out fine.

Main Questions:
Will mealworms work as a main meal (alongside others to have a bigger food pallet)?
Do I need heating and thermometer/humidity gauge?
Do they need a water bowl?

Thanks in advanced;
Chickalo


----------



## Socratic Monologue

There's a recent episode of Amphibicast that talks about horned frogs, and is worth listening to.

Most (nearly all) YouTube videos about exotic animals are made for fame and fortune, especially if the videos are at all slick. Not a recommended source of information, especially for a novice keeper. 

All exotics care websites that have Amazon links are profit makers and are written by people or machines that have never kept the species in question, much less have enough experience with them to be giving advice. Not recommended sources of information.

If you can, back out of the purchase until you're 150% ready to take on the care of an animal that will die on you if conditions are not exactly to its liking.


----------



## Chickalo

Socratic Monologue said:


> There's a recent episode of Amphibicast that talks about horned frogs, and is worth listening to.
> 
> Most (nearly all) YouTube videos about exotic animals are made for fame and fortune, especially if the videos are at all slick. Not a recommended source of information, especially for a novice keeper.
> 
> All exotics care websites that have Amazon links are profit makers and are written by people or machines that have never kept the species in question, much less have enough experience with them to be giving advice. Not recommended sources of information.
> 
> If you can, back out of the purchase until you're 150% ready to take on the care of an animal that will die on you if conditions are not exactly to its liking.


That's what I'm always worried about. I only stick to people I know or people I trust for information, as bigger companies tend to add extra stuff to promote their products. I only bought it because I remember I used to really want one. Thanks for sending the podcast though, I'll have to give that one a listen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amphibicast

I had Pat Klein on as a guest in episode 11. and we covered a lot of ground in that episode. I’d like to cover the ceratophrys species again soon, though in greater detail. To answer the OPs questions though, I’d have to say that dubia roaches make a great staple diet with crickets and pinkies mixed in. Every study of wild frogs that I’ve read so far emphasizes how opportunistic they are. I personally feel that humidity and temperature guages aren’t very helpful unless they are the probe type. Temps in the low 80s during the day and mid to low 70s at night are fine. Any supplemental heating source should be on a quality thermostat. Providing a water bowl is fine. The frog may or may not use it though. (Although they do love to defecate in water for some reason). If all goes well they are fairly simple. Occasionally though, issues such as poor appetite can pop up which make them more challenging.


----------

